# Here's the New Nook



## Meemo

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/index.asp?cds2Pid=35607

Color touchscreen. But backlit. 8 hrs battery life. I'll stick with the nook I've got, and hope the software update will include organization for ALL books on it...

Also noticed there are none of the ridiculously priced designer covers like they have for the nook - at least not yet.


----------



## pomtroll

*I'm not going to be buying one that is for sure. I like my NOOK & even without a lot of updates I'm happy with it.*


----------



## Pawz4me

The Nook was in the running for my next e-reader.  But now . . . . no.

You have to wonder what B&N is thinking.  If I wanted a touch screen, backlit device with a short battery life, why would I opt for the Nook over an iPad??


----------



## pidgeon92

Because it's cheaper?

That's the only reason I can think of.... If it were anything but an LCD screen, I probably would order one.

Then again.... there are a lot of Apple haters around. This would be a good option for them.


----------



## Lori Devoti

My husband told me about the new Nook, but I haven't checked it out yet. I love the one I have but made the mistake of letting 12-year-old borrow it to read a book she had to have RIGHT THEN. She has been eyeing it ever since...
Lori


----------



## Meemo

Pawz4me said:


> The Nook was in the running for my next e-reader. But now . . . . no.
> 
> You have to wonder what B&N is thinking. If I wanted a touch screen, backlit device with a short battery life, why would I opt for the Nook over an iPad??


The regular eInk nook is still available, so it can still be in the running for you.


----------



## mlewis78

I notice that they have some new covers for the original Nook as well as different covers for the color Nook.  Size is not the same for both Nooks.


----------



## pidgeon92

No 3G option on this new unit.... Does not appear to have a user-replaceable battery..... This is going to upset some of the more fervent nookies.


----------



## geoffthomas

This is not going to lure me away from my K2us.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mlewis78

This is a disappointment as a reader.  I wonder if the browser is very good?  I don't expect to buy one though.


----------



## monkeyluis

So I wonder if I can also get the "enhanced" books on my iPad nook app.  Everything they showed I can do now on my iPad so I don't think I'll be getting one.  I think it's worth it for the price though.  Seems pretty interesting.  But it will undoubtedly be compared to the iPad from now on.


----------



## David Derrico

I have no interest in reading on an LCD screen. I was really hoping to see a worthy competitor to the K3, something to keep both companies innovating and improving &#8230; not an iPad Lite.

LCD? 16 oz? 8 hour battery? $249? No thank you.

More specs and comparisons and thoughts here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> No 3G option on this new unit.... Does not appear to have a user-replaceable battery..... *This is going to upset some of the more fervent nookies.*


This was one of my first thoughts.... After I thought of it as a "poor man's" iPad.

At least my checkbook is safe.


----------



## chilady1

Please forgive me for asking this and I am truly NOT bashing the new Nook, but could someone on this planet or maybe this Board explain to me what the big bru haha is around e-readers and color?  I really don't get it.  The only reason for color in my mind is so the covers look pretty or a heavy magazine user.  I just can't fathom why everyone wants color.  The only color I ever remember in a book was when I was little.  Someone please explain to me why this is such a "critical" component.  Or and throw in why backlighting is critical also when no book I ever read came with a backlight.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

chilady1 said:


> could someone on this planet or maybe this Board explain to me what the big bru haha is around e-readers and color?


Kids books and comics.


----------



## Wunderkind

Their demo showed magazines and newspapers - I can see how color could make reading magazines much more attractive on an e-reader.


----------



## Meemo

chilady1 said:


> Please forgive me for asking this and I am truly NOT bashing the new Nook, but could someone on this planet or maybe this Board explain to me what the big bru haha is around e-readers and color? I really don't get it. The only reason for color in my mind is so the covers look pretty or a heavy magazine user. I just can't fathom why everyone wants color. The only color I ever remember in a book was when I was little. Someone please explain to me why this is such a "critical" component. Or and throw in why backlighting is critical also when no book I ever read came with a backlight.


I think color's important for magazines, newspapers (sometimes) and some textbooks, as well as children's books - and B&N is coming out with a bunch of kids' NOOKbooks:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nookcolor/kids/index.asp?cds2Pid=35607). And some people just want color period to see the covers in color (personally, I haven't used the cover LCD screen on my nook since the first day I had it - to me it's just frou-frou, big whoop stuff. But other people love it and hate the Kindle's keyboard (which I find infinitely more functional than the nook's touchscreen).

As far as backlighting goes, I think most people who complain about it just expect it because so many other electronic devices have it. Me, I love the eInk screen.


----------



## monkeyluis

David Derrico said:


> I have no interest in reading on an LCD screen. I was really hoping to see a worthy competitor to the K3, something to keep both companies innovating and improving &#8230; not an iPad Lite.
> 
> LCD? 16 oz? 8 hour battery? $249? No thank you.
> 
> More specs and comparisons and thoughts here.


Good article. That guy should write.

I agree too. It is only fair to compare it to the iPad now. An iPad lite. I much prefer the iPad because I can do everything this nook color does + more. And I don't mind reading on my iPad. I get longer battery life too. But I primarily use my kindle 3.

Btw. I think this shows the android system is not as open as they make it out to believe. It shows that the manufacturer will lock it down as they wish. Sure you can jailbreak. But I'm talking about out of the box use.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I kind of find it amusing that they're going out of their way not to mention that it's actually LCD... It's VividView. 

And 8 hours with Wifi off? With Wifi on.. I'm guessing 3-4 hours..  

But you can put charms on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's an engadget review that shows some video of it in action.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/26/nook-color-first-hands-on/

Edit: links help


----------



## Pinworms

Wow, the color Nook sounds so horrible.  No wonder other companies have refrained from releasing a color eBook. Seems like it would be absolutely no problem for Amazon or Sony to release a device like this, but they exercised some some self-restrain (which seems kind of amazing for Sony at least...).


----------



## CandyTX

Um. Meh. I'll pass. 8 hours battery life. What the heck? Maybe for a children's book reader or magazine reader? I dunno...

What's the weird metal bar on the lower left? A handle?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Is everyone ready for the Nook 2 vs IPad comparison? I have no idea what Barnes and Noble was thinking. I have to believe that a ton of Android based tablets are about to hit the market with better functionality at about the same price point. 

Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## mlewis78

I think that the Nook color is on a par with the color reader (Cruz Reader from Velocity Micro) that Borders sells for $169 now:

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_cruz-reader


----------



## ElLector

Okay, I think there's a problem.  I got on B&N's website, and watched the new Nook Color video, and I was focused more on "Kate" than the actual device.  Is that wrong of me?  Am I alone in this?    I'm in love with "Kate";not the Nook Color.  I don't believe she has kids; she's lying.  

After watching the demo on Engadget, I wasn't intrigued.  I'll stick with my K3.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

When the Kindle DX goes color with a true Eink, or some other technology, type display which allows for the same easy reading experience, I will be subscribing to National Geographic as soon as the color Kindle DX arrives.  That is where the color display on a Kindle will shine.

And as far as the color Nook goes, I will check it out when it shows up in stores, but I don't expect to have any better luck reading on it than I do on the iPad.

Gene


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm not as down on it as some, I can see a use for it for magazines and kid's books, as mentioned (though pricey to give to a youngster!), as well as for guide books or handbooks that depend on illustrations.  I don't think it will be a huge success, but it will be attractive to some who are put off by the iPad's price tag.

I do think the more general-purpose Android tablets will kick it's hiney among technophiles, but this still may be popular among folks who are not tech-savvy, particularly if B&N can do a good job of selling it in stores.

I have a K3, and an iPad, and a phone with the Kindle app, so I'm not even slightly tempted, but it could be a good deal for some, and I'd be pleased it it would help keep the Nook alive so Kindle has a viable competitor to keep them honest!


----------



## Cardinal

Woohoo, charms can be added to it!  

I'm off to pre-order one right now.


Just kidding.  I do think a tablet is in my future but it won't be Nook Color.  I am thinking about an eReader for library books but the LCD screen, weight and battery life take this out of the running.


----------



## Andra

The new Nook is definitely NOT for me - I don't want to read for hours on a backlit LCD, especially if it's full of fingerprints because it's a touchscreen.
But I hope they are able to generate some more interest in ebooks in general.  That's good for all of us.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

CandyTX said:


> Um. Meh. I'll pass. 8 hours battery life. What the heck? Maybe for a children's book reader or magazine reader? I dunno...
> 
> What's the weird metal bar on the lower left? A handle?


That "weird metal bar" on the lower left, believe it or not, is a place to put charms! I posted this question on Nookboards last night and when someone gave me this answer, I thought they were being a smart-a** about it. I really don't get this one.


----------



## CandyTX

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That "weird metal bar" on the lower left, believe it or not, is a place to put charms! I posted this question on Nookboards last night and when someone gave me this answer, I thought they were being a smart-a** about it. I really don't get this one.


You're kidding, right? *bursts out laughing* OMG, it's like the 80s all over again (oh, those of you thirty and forty somethings know you had a cheap charm bracelet, don't even pretend!) What in the world... I was thinking maybe it was some cool clip thing or charging conducive thing or something...

Why would I want a charm bracelet on my ereader?

Awesome.

(I'm not down down on the color nook, I could see a use for it, but a charm bar??)


----------



## hsuthard

OK, I think it's pretty neat! It's perfect for kids (except for that price), and e-readers are a HOT item for tweens this year for Christmas, this is ideal for them. And it does still read library books (at least as far as I can tell). Kids will definitely want this over a Kindle that's black and white. And it's the same price the Kindle was a year ago. 

And I agree, Kate had all my attention LOL!


----------



## CandyTX

Oh for kids, it's genius... I just think it's funny there's a bar for charms. Heh.


----------



## monkeyluis

I just downloaded the Mickey Halloween puzzle book for my iPad. It's cute and the kids love it. Only .99. I hope te B&N can keep low prices.


----------



## Meemo

CandyTX said:


> Oh for kids, it's genius... I just think it's funny there's a bar for charms. Heh.


I do think there's a bit of method to that (mostly) madness. That also appears to be where you access the slot for a memory card. I saw a picture where something opens there at that opening.

And the nook charms they have so far - $9.99. They almost look like a wristlet "band" but they're too small. Not that I don't have my Oberon charms on my bungees, but that's functional as well as decorative...
But for tween girls, it would be AWESOME!  (Or way cool, or sick, or whatever the youngsters are saying these days....)


----------



## pidgeon92

kb7uen Gene said:


> I will be subscribing to National Geographic as soon as the color Kindle DX arrives. That is where the color display on a Kindle will shine.
> 
> And as far as the color Nook goes, I will check it out when it shows up in stores, but I don't expect to have any better luck reading on it than I do on the iPad.


Gene,

Have you tried National Geographic on the iPad? It is _stunning_....

.... and the nice thing about the Zinio subscription is that you can view the magazine on your PC or iPad.....


----------



## monkeyluis

pidgeon92 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Have you tried National Geographic on the iPad? It is _stunning_....
> 
> .... and the nice thing about the Zinio subscription is that you can view the magazine on your PC or iPad.....


I gotta try this. Is it through a zinio app or direct through NG?

I have the wired app and it is awesome. I love the interactive elements.


----------



## pidgeon92

monkeyluis said:


> I gotta try this. Is it through a zinio app or direct through NG?


It is through the Zinio app.... I also have subscriptions to Chicago Magazine and Dwell.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I don't know what the price is right now for magazines for the nook. Will check it out, but don't really see a need for a color nook in my future, as I already have the iPad and a nook WiFi.  

The kids listing seems rather limited with only 130 books to start with according to one article I read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It's 130 of the interactive books... There are lots of other kids books in the nook store though.

I checked the measurements of the new nook and it looks like the NOOKColor will fit in the Oberon K2 case.. The measurements are VERY close.

K2:
8 inches x 5.3 inches x 0.4 inches

NookColor:
8.1 inches x 5.0 inches x 0.48 inches

Just in case anyone is interested in the new nook...


----------



## luvshihtzu

I was referring to the "interactive" kids books as far as the 130 number.  It's just that B&N is pushing these books as if there were huge amounts to choose from for your children. Hopefully there will be lots more later.  I did like the voice that goes with these books.


----------

